# Need Feed Back On 2006 Outback 28rsds



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello all. I am new to this WEB site, but I've heard that you're all full of good advise on the Outback product line.

I'm going to the Chicago RV show (Rosemont, IL) in February â€" with my check book in-hand - and I am considering buying a 2006 Outback 28RSDS. I need your input on this model (price, quality, etc.)

Any advice would be appreciated (especially price). Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YES -- don't go with a check book in hand --

first do 99% of the research prior to getting there... RV shows have pretty good deals if you have done your homework and if you are willing to take the trialer off their hands right then and there....

My trailer was 4k more at the RV show then what I got it for a day later at the same dealer....


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

FordFamily,

Welcome to the site and congratulations at your interest in the Outback. sunny Can't speak much about that model since I have the 26RKS, however, I don't think you will go wrong with the Outback. Post often and let us know what you do.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Outbackers!

I looked at the price from Lakeshore RV, posted price was $20,495.00. Been a while since I shopped around and compared, more recent buyers can give you an idea how that compares. Call 3-4 dealers before you go, tell them what you are looking for and get quotes (in writing if you can) for that matter tell them you are going to the RV show (know which dealer is going to be at the show first and don't call them) then you can go into the show knowing your best price, if you go without the information you may find yourself getting swept up in the excitement and not coming away with a good deal. I

f you don't have a brake controller or weight distributing hitch you may want to get those in the deal. Generally the Prodigy brake controller wins hands down from everyone that has had one, I personally wouldn't recommend any of the timer based controllers. You can pick up a Prodigy for $99 and in most cases the install is very easy - some dealers will hose you on the price. An Equalizer brand WD hitch can be bought on line for starting at $399, others can comment on the Reese brands and which are the best. The brake controller and hitch are important to a good safe towing experience.

Speaking of, what type of rig will you be towing with?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1st - welcome to our little slice of cyberspace! You'll find lots of folks here with a huge amount of experience and an open willingness to share their knowledge and to help anyone with anything they can. My advice - listen to them.

As Ghosty says - don't take your checkbook to the Show....or at least don't let them know that you're ready to open it. No - on 2nd thought - go to the sow, have a great time, check out all the models...and leave your checkbook home. You said you're "considering buying the 28RSDS". Do your homework (GREAT start - right here) and - based on all the good info you've gathered from all your sources, including analyzing what your family's needs are and what your tow vehicle can handle (or what tow vehicle you'll acquire) - THEN make your decision on Make & Model and go for the gusto! Heck, the hunt is half the fun- - - there's plenty of time to use that checkbook....and plently of dealers with their hands out.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

FordFamily said:


> Hello all.Â I am new to this WEB site, but I've heard that you're all full of good advise . . .
> [snapback]73532[/snapback]​


Well, we're all full of something anyway.









I have an '06 28RSDS and absolutely love it. The kids love their own bunkroom and DW and I love the space. When the kids are in their "room" and we are "down the hall," past the "kitchen" in the "living room" it's unbelievable. I shout out every so often just because they're so far away.









Being from the Chicago area though, don't plan on winter camping unless you plan on making some modifications. I was firmly on the "winter camping is okay" side of the argument until this weekend - everything froze on us. You'll be okay if the daytime temps go back into the 30s but watch out if they remain in the teens. I'm hoping to finally drain everything today after work (in the 40s yesterday and the 50s today) and I'm praying all is well with the plumbing.

Never-the-less, I love the Outback. I don't think you can go wrong if you purchase one. So far as price is concerned, Y-Guy's quote of 20,495 is a good price. Being on the upper east coast, everything is higher here. All the best no matter what you decide.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off welcome to our not so little world of outbackers
Like Ghosty and Y-Guy have already said do your homework before the show
If you have all the information before you get there you will have a better chance
of going home with a better deal. As for prices it depend on location
My dealer has one for about 25,500 which is high but thats the east coast
And also the factor of supply and demand.
So any question you may have just ask
Someone here will answer it 
Good Luck at the show

Don action


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Another thing to look at when you get to the show is options. I discovered that yeah the prices seem great, but they are base models with very few options. I even had a dealer tell me that face-to-face after the show when I visited his lot. With the Outbacks that may not be the case, but watch out for it.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

FordFamily said:


> I'm going to the Chicago RV show (Rosemont, IL) in February â€" with my check book in-hand - and I am considering buying a 2006 Outback 28RSDS. I need your input on this model (price, quality, etc.)
> [snapback]73532[/snapback]​


We have had a 28RSDS for almost a year and have towed is all over the country. With over 10K miles and 50+ days inside we are not wanting for anything. This summer we spent 28 days on the road with our three sons and the floor plan worked great. If you need the bunks and can tow the weight the model is great. If you do not need the bunck the 27rsds is nearly identical with a front island queen. Welcome and good luck. If you have any specific questions put them up.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome To Outbackers, FordFamily!* action action action

You have already taken your most important step in your journey... You found us!









We have an '05 28RS-DS, and I can assure you, you will not be dissapointed!



Y-Guy said:


> Speaking of, what type of rig will you be towing with?


Just a wild guess Steve, But I don't think it will be a Chevy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## J&B (Jan 15, 2006)

FordFamily,
You will enjoy the Outback. The 28RSDS is a great floorplan. Look at MoreRVS.com and look for the Bonner-Lakeshore link on the right side of the home page. I talked to one of their salesperson and he told me that this website has their best prices. They are advertising the 28RSDS for $18,499. As mentioned in another post, you'll need a brake controller and weight distribution/anti-sway hitch. Plan on the extra $$ for those items. When I bought our first Outback 2 years ago I used Lakeshores prices to negiotiate. I bought ours from a dealer in Indiana and would have made the drive to Lakeshore in Michigan if they didn't come close to the price. My dealer came in $500 higher than Lakeshore so I saved the drive and bought it from the Indiana dealer. 
When looking at the internet, I was a little concerned that if I didn't buy from a local dealer I wouldn't have a service dealer. The extra I paid to buy from my local dealer was worth it for this peace of mind. BTW, I have not had to have any service done on my Outback.
Enjoy the RV show, they are a good time. But if you're ready to do something, find an Outback dealer and make a "pre"show offer. You never know you might become confused at the show and buy a unit from someone else...nudge, nudge, hint, hint. Don't be shy about making a offer that you feel is fair. 
BTW, the salesperson at Lakeshore told me they do not work trade-ins. I don't know if that is an issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We LOVE our 28RSS. We have two boys and they enjoy having their own "room". They think they are getting the best of us when they close the door, but really...who's winning when that happens?









Feel free to ask any specific questions about this model....we're here to help.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm in my second Outback and love it. We started with the 28BHS and we upgraded to the 31 RQS 6 months ago. Love the bunk house for the kids. If you can tow it. The bigger the better. I used the internet to find the best price and then used it to deal with local dealer to get best price. Good Luck.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welomce to Outbackers.com action

We bought our Outback at anRV show and saved several $1000 over the summer price. We are very happy with our 28RSS. Do not forget to get extras thrown in if you can.

1 - hitch equipment
2 - brake controller
3 - Dual Batteries
4 - Shore cords, sewer hoses etc
5 - Maxx Air Vents

Well you get the idea. I manage to get some thing thrown, but looking back I think I could have gotten a power jack thrown in as well









Thor


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> First of all welcome to the Outbackers!
> 
> I looked at the price from Lakeshore RV, posted price was $20,495.00. Been a while since I shopped around and compared, more recent buyers can give you an idea how that compares.


I would bet Lakeshore's actual selling price will be lower than the posted price. I'm in the process of obtaining a 27RSDS from Lakeshore, posted price $19,495, selling price $17,900.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

J&B said:


> FordFamily,
> BTW, the salesperson at Lakeshore told me they do not work trade-ins. I don't know if that is an issue.
> [snapback]73602[/snapback]​










Do you remember who you talked to at Lakeshore? I'm trading in my Jayco Kiwi as part of the deal for a 27RSDS. The Kiwi is paid for, don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We love our 28RSDS. Research the prices and go with the number in your mind. Sometimes at the shows they bring the leftover ( 05 , in this case) if they have one. If you deal at the show, make sure of the year of the one there.

And speaking of this place, yes most people here are full of it....................................................................................information that is









John


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We bought an 06 28rsds in November and absolutely love it. Even though we're in the snowbelt of MI, we have managed to take it out three times since. It's our third RV and our favorite.

As far as pricing, we had a trade in and paid around $18,900 (my husband dealt with the numbers so sorry I can't be more precise).

Let me know if you have any other questions regarding the model. I think you'll love it - and being a part of this group is GREAT too!


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Everyone-

Thank you for the GREAT feedback and helping me with my "homework". I will look-up all the recommended WEB sites and print a copy (for my negotiations), as well as, consider the "extras" (Prodigy, Equal-i-zer, etc...).

Actually, my wife and I were originally looking at the KZ 2809PQS; however, I wasn't impressed with the (lack of) storage space. I saw the Outback 28RSDS on-line a few months ago, but did not physically see it until this past weekend. It is definitely much better built than the KZ (e.g. the KZ bunks hold 150 lbs. whereas the Outback holds 250 lbs.). I only see 2 negatives with the Outback over the KZ:

1.) The queen slide on the KZ was very simple to operate and didn't require any disassembly or "unplugging" of any cords.
2.) I'm not sure if I like all the "white" cabinets (I prefer the "wood look").

Overall, the Outback is a very impressive TT.

By the way, I drive a 2005 Ford Excursion 4x4 6.8L 3:73, so the 28RSDS is not a problem for me.

Does anyone have any feedback rear queen slide? Any problems/concerns/tips?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The queen slide is so simple it is not an issue. My wife sets it up while I do the hook ups.

The white cabinets give it a clean open feel. I Love them.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The slide will take you about 3 minutes to set up...including pluging in the light. Honestly, I have to say we don't plug in that light about 80% of the time.

You will come to love the while cabinets. They really make the Outback stand out against other trailers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will have to agree with John and Jim on both fronts (Slide and cabinets).

Although to the untrained eye, the rear slide looks like a project, do it one time and you will see that it is a non-issue. It takes me more time to carry the braces from the pass-thru storage in front, to the rear of the trailer, than the rest of the operation combined. Last summer, my eight year old regularly deployed and retracted the slide for us... it's that easy!

As for the cabinetry, I was like you in prefering the wood look to the white (particularly a light colored wood), but after living with the white, I can honestly say I would not trade them. It really lightens up the interior, and that bright interior is the first thing that drew us to the Outback.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto to what John, Jim and Doug said. Slide and plug? - Takes me about as long to handle those as it does waiting for the side slide to deploy while I'm holding the button. It's a non-issue. White cabinets? An old decorating technique is to paint small rooms and spaces white or a very light color - it gives them an open, airy look and feel. The Outback is definately that. We are amazed and just sit and stare around every time we are in it. Of course, we just bought it in September so we still have that "Wow! I can't believe this is mine" mentality. But it is definately the best I've seen.

And the decorating tip I just gave you? - keep it, it's free. I have a small house and the whole thing is painted in white







. We are decorating experts and our house is done in a French motif - Early French Garbahge.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, FordFamily!

Well, I can speak up for the "impulse" buyer in all of us.







I had done very little research, mostly just looking at web sites for TT's we could tow with our truck. Outbacks looked so great online that I persuaded my DH, on a rainy Sat afternoon, to "just go looking". Well, an hour later, we were the proud owners of our Outback. It may have been just beginner's luck, but we love our Outback and haven't seen anything else in the price/weight range that I would even consider. I think we did ok on the price, but I would have insisted on the dealer throwing in at least some of the extras in the deal.

So, you are taking the correct route to finding the right TT for your family. Good luck and have fun.









BTW, the white cabinets are great. They don't seem to get dirty, and any smudges wipe right off. They make the Outback look clean and roomy.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was like you when I started looking but things I read here held true. I wanted the wood look cabinets but the white grows on you over time. The nice contrast of the white with the wood look floors appeals to me now.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Any advice would be appreciated.Â


My best advice is to have the check ready to write. You won't be sorry you purchased the Outback. If you have researched the other brands, read this forum and spent any time here, you know what you need (and want) to do.

I don't think you'll find any other TT available today that compares OVERALL with the Outback and certainly won't find a forum like this one anywhere else in the country!









Enjoy your new Outback!









Mark


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Let me tell you, if I can orchestrate the back slide, anyone can!







I am so not tech savy! I take care of that while my dh does whatever needs to be done up front. The white cabinets do







up the interior - especially nice on a rain day. They clean up nicely too! I wouldn't let those two issues keep you from enjoying an Outback.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We have the RSDS, 05 purchased in June 05 in GA. 18,500 plus 5% tax. We already had all the hookups.

Love it
Best feature is the BUNK Room, we have 3 kids, one 6 ft tall and the bottom bunk is long enough for him
Enjoy the 2 doors
Bathroom alittle small, but we added a curtain track to the ceiling in 2 places. One across the hall where the dinette and refrig are and curved the track so it curves across the 2nd door opening, therefore you can open the bathroom door and have access to the wardrobe while showering and changing.
another curtain between the sofa and dinette so we adults could change clothes up next to our bed while kids changed in the bathroom and bunk room
the outdoor cook station is a must

Least favorite
the slide bed, not b/c it's difficult to set up, but b/c it's alittle short for my husband and i have to sleep against the window/outer edge. But it's worth it to get the bunk room.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mom30075 said:


> another curtain between the sofa and dinette so we adults could change clothes up next to our bed while kids changed in the bathroom and bunk room


Great idea mom!

I hadn't thought of that one, but it would sure be nice!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> > another curtain between the sofa and dinette so we adults could change clothes up next to our bed while kids changed in the bathroom and bunk room
> ...


It's was well worth the drive to Camping World for the long bendable tracks, easy to install and added shower curtains.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> Bathroom alittle small, but we added a curtain track to the ceiling in 2 places.Â One across the hall where the dinette and refrig are and curved the track so it curves across the 2nd door opening, therefore you can open the bathroom door and have access to the wardrobe while showering and changing.
> [snapback]74661[/snapback]​


Pictures! I need pictures - I'm so visual. What a great idea. Can you post a picture of the one by the bathroom?

Scott


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> > Bathroom alittle small, but we added a curtain track to the ceiling in 2 places.Â One across the hall where the dinette and refrig are and curved the track so it curves across the 2nd door opening, therefore you can open the bathroom door and have access to the wardrobe while showering and changing.
> ...


will try, but it will be a while. It's in for minor warranty work. Imagine the ceiling curtain track (like the privacy curtain for the Queen bed) We had a 6ft piece I think (longest they sell at Camping world). We secured it to the ceiling right next to the wall where the oval mirror is and when we got to the walkway area in front of the Refrig we bent/curved it to run across the ceiling and touch the corner of the wardrobe. When curtain is pulled it blocks the walkway/hall right at the refrig and the space leading out the door.
hope that helps,donna
will post pics when i get the camper back.


----------

